# 18-105mm vs 16-85mm differences?



## chyidean (Jan 26, 2009)

I was originally considering the 16-85mm, but due to some rather unusual circumstances I have been *forced* to consider the 18-105mm lens.

Let me highlight what I think the differences between the two are, and perhaps people could confirm if I have it right. It would be great if you could add other difference as well.

a) Build quality. 18-105mm uses mainly plastic construction, while 16-85mm is predominantly metal.
b) Instant manual focus override for the 16-85mm.
c) VRII for the 16-85mm instead of VRI for 18-105mm.
d) Less distortion in the edges of the 16-85mm than the 18-105mm. Not sure about this one, can someone confirm?

Would it be right to say that the IQ of both are the same, or is there a difference? Both have the same aperture range.

All in all, do you think the faults described above is worth the $300 increase in price?

The lens will go on a D90.

Thanks.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 26, 2009)

The 18-105mm is an AF-S lens with instant manual override, it just isn't labeled M/A and doesn't have a focus scale.

The mustache distortion looks pretty bad, though.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 26, 2009)

None of the differences between these lenses is field relevant. You would need some very very precise measuring equipment to be able to tell the difference between either images these take.

The distortion on the 18-105 is -3.5% vs -2.6%. In either case if used at 18mm this warrants correction in photoshop if straight lines are the flavour of the day. Both lenses exhibit no distortion at 24mm, so zoom in slightly and you're all good.


----------



## chyidean (Jan 26, 2009)

I just said screw it, I don't want to deal with the mustache distortion, and need the better VR. The IQ difference (however marignal) also helped my decision.

I got the D90 body only and the 16-85mm Nikkors from B&H for around 1500. Looking forward to my first DSLR.


----------

